# Bicycle as BOV?



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

So I was thinking the other day that I could use some racks on my bike for miscellaneous transportation of items, and I was wondering what everyone else thought of using a bicycle as a Bug Out Vehicle. Here is a picture of what I want to base my bike off of:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We have a bike patrol unit lead by a Corporal. These guys ride their bikes to work, climb on police bikes, ride all day, get on their personal bikes and ride home. Then for vacation they take their bikes out trail riding in the country. Yeah, I know, crazy. If you are even close to them in physical fitness and the love of 2 wheeled peddle power, I think it's a great idea. Of course limited by the volume of gear you can carry and the terrain you have to face. It would be better under most circumstances (I think) to have a multi-purpose bike that is capable of on and off road travel. 

Yours does look pretty cool though.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The DH wants to set up our bikes as BOVs. The only issue is with Roo being with us. She is way tooooo small to ride her own bike so she would ride in a child seat on one of ours. That would limit the amount of gear one of us could carry. Then once she out grows the seat she would need a trailer or her own bike. I keep telling DH that we should just opt for a bigger car with a bike rack to haul 3 bikes until she can ride.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Grimm, if you decide bikes are your BO option, I'd definitely look into a trailer. Age wise, it'll probably be a while before Roo would keep up with y'all bugging out on a bike. And keep in mind the two of you might want to switch pulling the trailer over long distances too.


----------



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> We have a bike patrol unit lead by a Corporal. These guys ride their bikes to work, climb on police bikes, ride all day, get on their personal bikes and ride home. Then for vacation they take their bikes out trail riding in the country. Yeah, I know, crazy. If you are even close to them in physical fitness and the love of 2 wheeled peddle power, I think it's a great idea. Of course limited by the volume of gear you can carry and the terrain you have to face. It would be better under most circumstances (I think) to have a multi-purpose bike that is capable of on and off road travel.
> 
> Yours does look pretty cool though.


It doesn't sound THAT crazy. I mean, my father of 43 years old rides his bike to work almost every day which is a good 15 miles away. He is in great shape for the apocalypse. With me being only 13 years of age I think it's critical that children my age start thinking about prepping. I go on 10 mile hikes with my bug out bag almost every month to keep in shape and I also do a lot of training on the side too. I'm not the typical 13 year old that is getting chubby and hitting a growth spurt while eating everything I can find. I'm 5'4" 125 and have an average amout agility. Just to clear things up. What I was thinking about doing with my bike was hook it up to the top of the truck so that whenever our car runs out of gas, no more road, etc., I can just get my bike out and keep on truckin.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

That is commendable PAPrepper!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We can weigh the pros and cons all day but the reality is that in some situations a bike is an excellent choice(like in your case).


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> It doesn't sound THAT crazy. I mean, my father of 43 years old rides his bike to work almost every day which is a good 15 miles away.


But does he ride his bike the whole day at work and then recreationally when he is on vacation? That is what I meant by those guys being crazy. Bike crazy. But kudos for you for being active and not another teenage couch potato. That wills serve you well in the coming years.

We have a bike trailer for the little ones and it's surprisingly easy to pull as long the terrain is somewhat flat.


----------



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> But does he ride his bike the whole day at work and then recreationally when he is on vacation? That is what I meant by those guys being crazy. Bike crazy. But kudos for you for being active and not another teenage couch potato. That wills serve you well in the coming years.
> 
> We have a bike trailer for the little ones and it's surprisingly easy to pull as long the terrain is somewhat flat.


Ohh! No, he rides it to work, goes through the day, and rides back. And then he usually rides recreationally on the weekends. Sometimes I ride with him.

I was considering buying a trailer but then again with the terrain kinda makes me change my mind. I don't wanna go half-way to my hideout and look back and find my trailer door open with no bikes in it. I'm not criticizing but I'm just not for it. I feel I could maneuver a lot better without a trailer.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> Grimm, if you decide bikes are your BO option, I'd definitely look into a trailer. Age wise, it'll probably be a while before Roo would keep up with y'all bugging out on a bike. And keep in mind the two of you might want to switch pulling the trailer over long distances too.


I agree with the trailer. DH and I have looked at them a few times at the bike shops. Before Roo was a twinkle in our eyes we had talked about getting 2 trailers for the bikes to haul the corgis with us. Right now, Roo is still a bit young for a trailer as she is climbing in to everything and and has figured out zippers. A trailer is still something we are looking into because at the rate Roo is growing she will hit the weight limit on the seat in the next year or so.

My father and I still take Roo out twice a week on the bikes. She loves it. Plus I know she isn't going to unzip a bike trailer because she is right behind me.

I want to build a wood teardrop trailer for each bike so we can take more with us. Plus they would be more rip/tear resistant than the mesh and nylon ones on the market.


----------



## mp5girl (Oct 24, 2012)

Just a few suggestions that I'm throwing out:

Tandem bikes ensure everyone stays together

Cargo bikes have an extended rear allowing for saddle bags and a huge variety of other things. 

And for the post with a daughter... They have child bike attachments that connect, like a trailer, to the adult bike. So technically you could all the work. 

HTH!!!


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*Or a BUG IN vehicle?*

Picture it.
There's no fuel or power to be had by anyone. You live in proximity to a source of barter, medical help, or even relatives across town that you need to take some essentials to. Or, with communications down, you decide to go out on recon; maybe talk to a few folks. You can slink silently around at night, easily out-distancing a zombie on foot.
I can't imagine what I'd barter a bicycle for after SHTF. I can't think of who wouldn't need one, even if you're already bugged-out. Think about it. For many, it WILL be the mode of transport. Well, crap! I'm quite literally gonna start
shopping TODAY! Now, there's all those replacement tubes, tires, pumps, chains, and other stuff I'd rather not be dead in the water without. 
Why did I even read this thread?:brickwall:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Get a fordable bike that can store in an average car trunk. I have had a Montague bike for 2 decades and I still ride it. A fold able bike gives you allot of options and it will not have to be mounted on the outside of a car where someone could steal it.


----------



## k10macosta (Nov 6, 2012)

I bike a decent amount with a bike team. About 250 miles a week in the summer and 50 miles in the winter. I have a top of the line trek road bike and I bike the mountains of PA. Almost every ride I see something go wrong with someone elses bike or mine. A derailer could bend or a fork could bust. Anything could go wrong at anytime. There is only so much you can carry and these are specialty items you need. Not something you can crawl under an abandoned car and steal. Its something to consider


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I am getting a bike soon and I'm going with the internal gear 3 speed hub for reliability.
And a motor
But it will be an option not a plan.


----------



## k10macosta (Nov 6, 2012)

A thing about a bike is if you are riding your bike with all your stuff and someone has a baseball bat. They have a will end up with a bike, baseball bat and all your stuff. Its hard to defend yourself on a bike


----------



## RogueWarrior (Nov 12, 2012)

I think a bike is a good backup...especially when the roads are jammed with traffic...or we run out of gas, but don't forget rain-gear & self-defense tactics...guns, ammo, knives, clubs, brass knuckles, etc. Just sayin'.


----------



## Frankv74 (Nov 19, 2012)

U should look into recumbent tricycles it would be able to Cary more loads and u would be able to have a gun handy if needed


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

k10macosta said:


> A thing about a bike is if you are riding your bike with all your stuff and someone has a baseball bat. They have a will end up with a bike, baseball bat and all your stuff. Its hard to defend yourself on a bike


After SHTF, only a fool would be found on their only mode of transport, with some of their most critical belongings, and with no way to defend any of it.
.38 Special, 2 inch barrel, 125 grain jhp, +P+ . There could be a problem, though. Just how are you gonna tote your newly acquired baseball bat?


----------



## CothPetrichor (Nov 22, 2012)

I think that's an awesome idea. Sometimes when I saw the people who is planning to be on foot, I always wonder why don't they consider bike.


----------

